# Dracula, Saruman, Dooku, Scaramanga to be Knighted



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2009)

> *It's Sir Count Dracula for actor Christopher Lee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A long time coming I should say. The man has contributed heavily to the realm of acting and motion pictures. Good for Christopher Lee... !


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, good for him!


----------



## Omar B (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome, Lee rules!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 13, 2009)

good for him!


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2009)

Long overdue..One of the few actors to play the Mummy, Dracula and Frankensteins Monster in his early years for Hammer..


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad to hear it.  I'll watch any movie with Christopher Lee, Peter Cushing, or - best of all - Lee AND Cushing!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 30, 2009)

That's awesome! Definitely deserves it.


----------

